# New Atlas Treasure



## Wierd Harold (Nov 7, 2014)

I just picked this up today. (ok, I had help picking it up, this sucker is heavy).
The model # and serial # plate is missing but I am pretty sure it is a model "64-1M".
It has the MT-1 taper quill instead of the usual JT taper.
Runs smooth as glass and appears to be complete except for spring cover and electrical box cover.
Best part....$20 .




HWF


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow, she's pretty!!!!
new tools don't have the same class and elegance of the old stuff, IMHO.
you got a real nice drill press that i'd be proud to own.


ps.
 i'd pay more than $20 any day of the week.


----------



## Mondo (Nov 8, 2014)

Why you crooked THEIF!  That 20 bucks was a BRIBE!
j-k  

Congratulations on the great snag! That is sweet!
I am sure that runs with less vibration than my modern Craftsman bench-top DP for which I paid six times as much!


----------



## Wierd Harold (Jan 31, 2015)

Here it is finished to match my lathe. I couldn't believe how good the bearings are in this after 60+ years.


----------



## thomas s (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice that's a keeper for sure.


 	 		 			:thumbzup3:


----------



## shoeboxpaul (Feb 1, 2015)

Very nice! I thought I got a deal on my Atlas 1020 for $50.00 and I had to find the correct spindle pulley, make a handle, purchase a new ball from McMaster-Carr, and get a spindle return spring cover.


----------



## welderr (Feb 2, 2015)

I have a Sears & Roebuck Companion drill press that looks really similar to that one but the table doesn't tilt, and it has a straight down crank that slides in a yoke like a vice handle instead of three handles like yours,it also has an old keyless chuck. It has drilled a lot of holes for me over the years, it was old when I got it 25 or so years ago.☺


----------



## Wierd Harold (Jan 19, 2017)

I just finished modifying this 64 1M to a 64. I had a spare spindle that was bent just below the lower bearing. I put in my quill and mounted the whole unit in my lathe and indicated everything to as near zero as I could get. with the spindle running in its own bearings I shortened and turned down the spindle to be straight.
It did not quite leave enough to do a Jacobs taper and besides I had a new 1/2" chuck with 1/2-20 thread mount so that is how I finished it off. I put it together and chucked up a piece of drill rod and got less then .001 run-out.  I am a happy camper.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Jan 19, 2017)

Not an Atlas but you might be interested in another "big and odd" drill press in the Drill press forum.
I haven't got it home yet but should be an interesting project.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/sipp-machine-co-2-spindle-drill-press.54679/


----------



## Chayse (Jan 20, 2017)

I also found mine on CL....although I paid a bit more..  1938/39 Model 52....with original X/Y milling table. She has been replaced since I just picked up a Clausing 8520....now she is just 'Garage Candy'. Nice score!!!!


----------

